# Deposit/Sale Contract



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

This will be the first year I will be taking deposits on my kids. I have some one wanting to come this weekend and put a deposit down... I really need a contract but have no idea what it needs in it. Thanks


----------



## zlatehskinder (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't know. I am a couple of years into this. Looking at other sites webpages, they have deposits on their different does bred. Some reserve like the first doe or buck. I am interested to see what others post.
Dianne
Los Alamos NM


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't have a contract and don't know anyone with goats who does. I know lots of dogs do and just having to try and read through it all throws me off from buying from them. I just HATE them! In the dogs anyway, it isn't anything to protect you but just to have more control over the buyer.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

Our sales contract is listed on our website here: http://frostedpinesfarm.com/sale.htm

When the buyer comes to see the goat/place the deposit, they sign the contract saying they understand that the deposit is lost if they want to back out of the sale (the only time the deposit is refunded is if the kid dies).


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here are my terms of sale that I have on my contract: https://www.facebook.com/notes/oleo-acres-llc/oleo-acres-sales-contract/290543657789175


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I just want to make sure the terms of the deposit are in writing.

What do you think about this....

- Deposit is ____________ 
- Deposit will ONLY be refunded if animal(s) dies while in my care
- Deposit will NOT be refunded if intended buyer backs out
- Deposit will hold animal(s) until weaning, at 8 weeks old. If buyer does not pick up animal(s) within 7 days of weaning date, I reserve the right to sell said animal(s) to some one else and buyer loses the deposit, unless a pick up date has been agreed upon between buyer and seller.

I can not guarantee anything about the animal(s) after they leave my care

Deposit paid on _________________ & ________________
Seller___________________ 
Buyer___________________
Date_____________________
Date to be picked up_________________
Date in which buyer forfeits deposit if he/she has not picked up said animal(s) _________ 
I agree to above terms __________________(buyer) __________________________(seller)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Deposit is ____________ 
- Deposit will ONLY be refunded if animal(s) dies or is severely crippled, while in my care or buyer may choose another goat for replacement if available.
- Deposit will NOT be refunded if intended buyer backs out
- Deposit will hold animal(s) until weaning, at 8 weeks old. If buyer does not pick up animal(s) within 14 days of weaning date, I reserve the right to sell said animal(s) to some one else and buyer loses the deposit, unless a new pick up date has been agreed upon prior to original pickup date, between buyer and seller.

I can not guarantee anything about the animal(s) after they leave my care

Deposit paid on _________________ & ________________
Seller___________________ 
Buyer___________________
Date_____________________
Date to be picked up_________________
Date in which buyer forfeits deposit if he/she has not picked up said animal(s) _________ 
I agree to above terms __________________(buyer) __________________________(seller)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I changed it just a little bit.

Also, I recommend 14 days for pickup, as it will make it easier for the buyer to get time off of work and if they are far away, it will give them a little time to arrange travel and planning.
It is up to you of course, but that is how I do it.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Might also want to specify that any changes (such as pick-up date) be agreed to by both parties in writing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Forgot that part , good catch.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would probably stick with the 7 days after weaning. They will know when they are 8 weeks old and have time to get things together to get there. IMO


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry for reviving an old thread although some might find it helpful. Id also add a breif description of the goat to prevent wiggle room.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Goatzrule said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread although some might find it helpful. Id also add a breif description of the goat to prevent wiggle room.


Agreed! I not only add a description of the goat, I include a couple of color photos both in the electronic copy and the paper copy. It protects everybody. Additionally (and I tell the buyers this) having a color photo of the animal is handy in case of emergency -- it helps to ID the animal (along with tattoos or tags) in case of theft or separation by natural disaster. In fact, I encourage the new owners to get periodic photos of themselves with the animal to help document ownership.


----------

